# dome light number



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 71 ,510 wagon that i am trying to save.
does anyone know the bulb number for the dome light
or where i can find out what the number is? All I know is that it is a 10  watt bulb.
thanks
hak


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello dude just check this page I think you'll find what you're looking for
OSRAM SYLVANIA REPLACEMENT GUIDE there's no datsun brand to choose from but nissan does work for datsun's too, just check it out. :loser:


----------



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

*thanks /hak/*

 just what the doctor ordered, thanks


----------

